# Anyone Use Bushnell Trophy Cam 5 mp?



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

After help from DallanC, I have just about settled on the Bushnell Trophy Cam 5mp? That and the SG 550 look like the best trail cameras for the money.

Anyone have any experience with Bushnells latest model, Trophy Cam Model No. 119405, 5mp?


----------

